# Startup problem



## thewarboy234

My computer is a very cobbled together hung of electronics, has windows 2000 on it and an old mobo. Sometimes if it is turned off, it won't turn on unless I push a certain place on the button battery, and even then that doesn't always work. Any idea why this won't work?


----------



## johnb35

Are you saying the cmos battery on the motherboard?  The board will still work without a battery in it.  I have a feeling you have a crack in the motherboard, so it looks like you need to get a new system.


----------



## thewarboy234

It runs fine, its just starting that has a problem. I probably do need to get a new one though. I am going to get a whole new computer soon, and I am going to use whichever one runs better for personal use and the other for work, so I'd like to get this problem fixed.


----------



## johnb35

What does the machine actually do when it doesn't want to boot up?  Does the machine turn on at all?


----------



## thewarboy234

No, I don't get any power at all. It may be the power button, but then why would pushing on the spot on the battery on the motherboard help?


----------



## johnb35

Like I said, it seems you have a crack in your motherboard I would assume.  PC will still work with cmos battery in it.  cmos battery is only used to save bios settings.


----------



## thewarboy234

what kind of crack, how big and where? or is this to much info for you not having seen the machine?


----------



## johnb35

I have no idea exactly where, big enough to break electrical contact breaking a circuit.  And it has to be somewhere near the battery location.


----------



## thewarboy234

Ok, Thanks. I need to get a new motherboard anyway... Mine is so old.

Thanks again for your help!


----------

